# My results, plz help



## KaylaFuller05 (Jul 25, 2014)

TSH 0.665
T4 10.2
T3 uptake 28%
T-4 free 2.9

Only on 125 mcg of levothryoxine. Feel like hell as i always have. Have follow up appt to discuss labs and about switching to Amour next week. Want to interpret these results first but need help, i am exhausted and cant think straight lol


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you possibly post the ranges for those labs, please? Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

W/o the ranges, it would only be a guess.

So, when you have a chance and I know you are upset, please re-enter the lab results w/ the ranges straight across. Sorry for the inconvenience. Different labs use different ranges.

That said, the T3 uptake seems very low to me.

How long have you been on 125 mcgs. of Levothyroxine? Have you had an ultra-sound and have you had any antibodies' tests?

Welcome to the board and I can assure you, we will do our best to help!


----------



## KaylaFuller05 (Jul 25, 2014)

*TSH*

*Range:* 0.450 - 4.500 uIU/mL

*My result: *0.665

*THYROXINE (T4) *

*Range:* 4.5 - 12.0 ug/dL

*My result: *10.2

*T3 UPTAKE *

*Range*: 24 - 39 %

*My result:* 28

*T-4, FREE *

*Range: *1.2 - 4.9

*My result *2.9

Here ya go  didn't think the ranges would really matter lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thank you ever so much for doing this. We all appreciated; I can assure you!

According to the T3 uptake; you are leaning towards hypo. However, your TSH certainly does not indicate that at all.

For that reason, I strongly suggest an ultra-sound because of this oddity which I have seen many times and also it would be good to get some antibodies' tests because antibodies can cause numbers like this as well.

When TSH is low, one expects to see the FREE T4 and FREE T3 very high. When TSH is high, one expects to see the FREE T3 and FREE T4 very low. Add in the T3 uptake results and I do believe further testing is necessary.

Info above:


----------



## KaylaFuller05 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have fought years to just get other tests rather than just TSH lol. Finally found this lady who decided to humor me. When I was first diagnosed about 5-6 years ago, I was on 100 mcg of Levothyroxine. Over a year ago, my TSH was really high and they put me at 112 mcg. Then over a month ago, I told my previous doc that the meds wasn't helping, I need more tests and a diff meds. All she did was up me to 125 mcg. And so now the results above are where I am at.

On Wednesday, I go in to discuss the lab results and talk about being put on Armour. I have been trying to research this hypo and thyroid madness stuff, but it's hard to wrap this hypro brain around lol. All i know, for most of my life (since i was about 14 and i am now 25), i have felt like hell.

So I need to ask about getting proteins tested and an ultrasound? What do these things conclude?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Antibodies, not proteins.  Those will help narrow down if this is autoimmune.an ultrasound will help determine if they're re are any structural abnormalities that could be causing the funky results.


----------

